# Nuvens lenticulares em Braga - 6 de Dezembro de 2014



## guimeixen (6 Dez 2014 às 19:49)

Esta tarde formaram-se várias nuvens lenticulares. Deixo aqui as fotos e duas pequenas time lapses.




1.15h15 by guimeixen, on Flickr



2.15h16 by guimeixen, on Flickr



3.15h35 by guimeixen, on Flickr



4.15h44 by guimeixen, on Flickr



5.15h45 by guimeixen, on Flickr



6.15h50 by guimeixen, on Flickr



7.15h51 by guimeixen, on Flickr



8.15h52 by guimeixen, on Flickr



9.16h01 by guimeixen, on Flickr



10.16h02 by guimeixen, on Flickr



11.16h06 by guimeixen, on Flickr



12.16h09 by guimeixen, on Flickr



13.16h09 by guimeixen, on Flickr



14.16h19 by guimeixen, on Flickr



15.16h22 by guimeixen, on Flickr



16.16h32 by guimeixen, on Flickr



17.16h33 by guimeixen, on Flickr



18.16h42 by guimeixen, on Flickr



19.16h48 by guimeixen, on Flickr



20.16h56 by guimeixen, on Flickr



21.16h57 by guimeixen, on Flickr



22.17h00 by guimeixen, on Flickr



23.17h01 by guimeixen, on Flickr



24.17h07 by guimeixen, on Flickr



25.17h12 by guimeixen, on Flickr



26.16h03 by guimeixen, on Flickr



27.26h33 by guimeixen, on Flickr



28.16h41 by guimeixen, on Flickr



29.16h59 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 00:01)

Que grande espectáculo! Fotos com uma luz e cores excelentes!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2014 às 01:12)

Muito boas!  Sou fã incondicional destas obras da Natureza!  Hoje durante o dia no Gerês, mais precisamente na barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas, apareceu uma lenticular que logo se desfez; nada comparado com o que pude presenciar no domingo passado portanto, em que foram uma constante ao longo do dia. Mas ao final do dia fui presenteado com algo especial... e acho que é a mesma nuvem que se vê numa das tuas fotos.


----------



## actioman (7 Dez 2014 às 11:28)

Grande registo!
Também gosto muito de lenticulares!
Dou destaque aos time-lapse pois sou grande apreciador desse tipo de registos! 

Obrigado por nos mostrares esta verdadeira obra de arte da natureza!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Dez 2014 às 12:35)

StormRic disse:


> Que grande espectáculo! Fotos com uma luz e cores excelentes!





João Pedro disse:


> Muito boas!  Sou fã incondicional destas obras da Natureza!  Hoje durante o dia no Gerês, mais precisamente na barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas, apareceu uma lenticular que logo se desfez; nada comparado com o que pude presenciar no domingo passado portanto, em que foram uma constante ao longo do dia. Mas ao final do dia fui presenteado com algo especial... e acho que é a mesma nuvem que se vê numa das tuas fotos.





actioman disse:


> Grande registo!
> Também gosto muito de lenticulares!
> Dou destaque aos time-lapse pois sou grande apreciador desse tipo de registos!
> 
> Obrigado por nos mostrares esta verdadeira obra de arte da natureza!



Obrigado aos três!
Estas nuvens também são umas que gosto muito!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2014 às 22:55)

Parabéns pelas fotos ! Bons apanhados.

Deixo só algumas notas para desmistificar alguns vícios (que até há uns anos atrás também eu tinha) e percebermos em que divisões se repartem as nuvens quanto à análise que delas se faz.

Lenticularis não é o género nem a família de uma nuvem.
É uma espécie associada a apenas 3 géneros possíveis, por acaso cada um dentro de cada família: CH (altas), CM (médias) e CL (baixas), falando muito levemente em código internacional, geralmente usado para observações e Synop. 

Portanto não podemos falar dela generalizando como se só de um caso se tratasse, quando há situações bem distintas.
Para desmistificar, só podemos encontrar esta espécie, portanto, no caso dos Stratocumulus (família CL), Altocumulus (família CM) ou Cirrocumulus (família CH)*.

CH  (Cloud) High
CM  (Cloud) Medium
CL  (Cloud) Low

Esclarecendo.

*Sub-divisões quanto à análise de nuvens:*








*Famílias CM, CH e CL:*







*Critérios para CL, CM, CH:




*


----------

